# cleaning carb on arctic cat



## Excalibur2006 (Sep 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever cleaned a carb on a arctic cat quad? I havent been able to get my quad started and im thinking its a gas problem so i drained out all the gas and im about to take off the carb and im not sure how to clean it. Theres a cable on the side of the carb that i dont know how to get it out(i think its the choke cable). Is there a certian way to get it out? Also does the whole carb have to come apart so i can clean it with carb cleaner? Is there any certain parts i shouldnt mess with? Sorry for the long post but i appreciate any help. thanks



mike


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Go here and register, there's actual Cat dealers, service centers tech's and owners who will answer questions along with individual owners who have performed whatever it is you are asking questions about. It's alot like the manuf boards here but these guys arent' just doing stock fixes, they are performing some pretty heavy mods to our quads too for better power, top end and reliability. I personally have a 650 H1 and have never had to clean the carb (only 267 miles) so I'm not much help.
http://www.arcticchat.com


----------



## Excalibur2006 (Sep 14, 2005)

g moore thanks for that link. i just registered to that site, looks like a very informative site. thanks again


----------

